# Timex Elvia Electric



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi. I got this Timex Electric some time ago and was amazed to find it sprang into life with a new battery. I put a strap on and wore it for work to see what the timekeeping was like. Unfortunately, half way through the day it died.

Anyone have any idea what the most likely problem is and whether it is repairable?

Next question: Looking closely at the case I guess the movement removes through the front. Is this correct?

If so, how is the crystal removed?



















Thanks for any help or advice.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, I've dug out some additional info from the web and this forum.

1) The movement comes out from the front (crystal lifter now on order)

2) The model I believe is a 9117 from 1968 and the movement number would be 85

3) I found an excellent thread from Silver Hawk et al dated 16 July 2009 with some great info. Looks like it may be a problem with the contact spring or contact pin. I'll obviously be able to see better when I get the movement out.

In the meantime guys (and gals), I'd really appreciate any extra help/hints/advice you can give me.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Go to http://www.e-watchmaker.com/ and click on the bullet on the left side of the page for Timex Electrics. When there, scroll down and you will see copies of the service manuals. You will want to go to the model 84 for details. The 85 is the 84 with the calendar added so the service manual for the 85 just has those additional bits. HTH


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Go to http://www.e-watchmaker.com/ and click on the bullet on the left side of the page for Timex Electrics. When there, scroll down and you will see copies of the service manuals. You will want to go to the model 84 for details. The 85 is the 84 with the calendar added so the service manual for the 85 just has those additional bits. HTH


Thanks Bill. :thumbsup:

I'd already found that website; great info resource and unexpectedly an excellent description of the movement operation and service info. I was hoping someone on the Forum might have hands-on experience of these movements and could point me towards the likely problems and whether there's an easy fix. From threads on the Forum, it seems the other likely problem is a failure of the coil wires. Hopefully not but I suspect this may be the case from the way that it failed ie working one minute and not the next. Do you have any info on a method of repair if this turns out to be the problem?

Thanks again for your help.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I've not personally found coil wires to be a problem on Timex movements. While I am not a watch repairer the likes of Paul (Silver Hawk) or Jay (another friend of mine) I own over 60 Timex electrics of different vintage movements and have "tinkered" with many and had some success. First most common problem, being a mechanical based movement, is just plain needing cleaning and lubrication. Being a electic/ mechanical watch the movement is driven in reverse of a straight mechanical watch. Sometimes a little dirt etc will be enough that the balance cannot drive the train. That is why many times a shake is necessary to start the movement running. Next most common for me has been the wire contact. I would suggest first just doing a servicing since on Timex it can be done without much disassembly and can save a lot of time and headache if that is the only problem.

Being a back set you will need to be sure to depress the stem when trying the movement outside the case. That reminds me of another simple problem that occurs. There is a little plastic sleeve on the stem that is pressed in by the crown being depressed and that in turn allows the balance to swing freely. Sometimes that has moved slightly on the stem and does not depress enough.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> I've not personally found coil wires to be a problem on Timex movements. While I am not a watch repairer the likes of Paul (Silver Hawk) or Jay (another friend of mine) I own over 60 Timex electrics of different vintage movements and have "tinkered" with many and had some success. First most common problem, being a mechanical based movement, is just plain needing cleaning and lubrication. Being a electic/ mechanical watch the movement is driven in reverse of a straight mechanical watch. Sometimes a little dirt etc will be enough that the balance cannot drive the train. That is why many times a shake is necessary to start the movement running. Next most common for me has been the wire contact. I would suggest first just doing a servicing since on Timex it can be done without much disassembly and can save a lot of time and headache if that is the only problem.
> 
> Being a back set you will need to be sure to depress the stem when trying the movement outside the case. That reminds me of another simple problem that occurs. There is a little plastic sleeve on the stem that is pressed in by the crown being depressed and that in turn allows the balance to swing freely. Sometimes that has moved slightly on the stem and does not depress enough.


Thanks Bill, especially for the tips on the backset mechanism, I never would have thought of that. :notworthy: The blighter isn't going to run if it thinks it's in set mode so I could have spent forever figuring that one out.

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Update:

My crystal lifter arrived today and soon had the movement out of the watch.

Bill, you were absolutely correct, the problem was dirt between the permanent magnet and the balance wheel assembly. Removed with a brush and movement now working again. Probably needs a better clean when I have time but at least I know it's not a serious fault.

Bill, thanks for taking the time to help.

Kind regards

Dave


----------

